# Undervolt an i7-9750h with throttlestop



## goopunch (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm a little confused with Throttlestop and was hoping for some help

I should start by saying that thus far, I've had no issues with overheating on my computer. I've got a 2019 Clevo PB71 with an rtx 2070 gpu and have been very satisfied with its performance and cooling. WIth summer coming up and ambient room temperature rising, I thought it would be a good idea to finally try out throttlestop.

The undervolt seems pretty basic. using the TS Bench, I start seeing errors at -100mv so I've stuck to -.095. That I can understand. Running the TS Bench on 1024M, I keep running into PL1 and EDP Other flashing red. Trying to eliminate that but I'm not sure how. There are screenshots on my settings below.

I'm also curious about the advice listed here since I haven't seen in repeated in any of the posts on this forum








						Disable Power Limits using ThrottleStop
					

If your CPU frequency is being reduced under load, even at low temperatures (below 90°C), then you probably have power limit throttling. Here’s how to disable those power limits. Warning: dis…




					bradshacks.com
				




What exactly does unchecking turbo boost short power max do?


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 12, 2020)

Your screenshots show that in the TPL window, Turbo Boost Long Power Max is set to 55W. Limit Reasons shows your CPU is throttling and the reason is the PL1 power limit. PL1 and Turbo Boost Long are referring to the same thing. ThrottleStop is reporting power consumption at 54.7W so the CPU is throttling to keep under the 55W limit that has been set. Try raising this power limit and see what happens. You can change power limits in ThrottleStop while the TS Bench is in progress. This is the best way to get an understanding of what these settings do.

The Brad's Hacks trick will probably work. These power limits are not that important. Your CPU will thermal throttle if it ever gets too hot.

Try backing your cache offset off a little to -90 mV or -80 mV. Now try increasing your CPU offset. Some of the 9750H get increased performance or decreased temperatures when doing this. Setting the core as high as -200 mV is beneficial for some. These two voltages do not have to be set equally. Do some testing with Cinebench R20. Watch for improvements in this benchmark when adjusting the core voltage. Some CPUs quickly lose stability without much difference in performance. Some show significant gains in Cinebench when set to different offset voltages.


----------



## AOne (Jun 12, 2020)

With the same CPU and GPU, my best result is 70/90/140 (first two are just the defaults, but PP0 is raised a bit to eliminate the "EDP Other" warnings on all 3 channels) for PL1/PL2/PP0 and -0.180/-0.099 for Core/Cache. Absolutely no throttling in CB20 and TSBench 1024 (Limit reason's box remains black). Result in CB20 is 3119, which appears to be higher than the 2700 average for this CPU. Give it a try with these settings as a starting point and awesome thanks to unclewebb 
PS: You're running TSBench on 12 Threads. Make them 16. Your temps are pretty good.
All screenshots right after CB20 test.









All screenshots right after CB20 test.


----------



## goopunch (Jun 12, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Your screenshots show that in the TPL window, Turbo Boost Long Power Max is set to 55W. Limit Reasons shows your CPU is throttling and the reason is the PL1 power limit. PL1 and Turbo Boost Long are referring to the same thing. ThrottleStop is reporting power consumption at 54.7W so the CPU is throttling to keep under the 55W limit that has been set. Try raising this power limit and see what happens. You can change power limits in ThrottleStop while the TS Bench is in progress. This is the best way to get an understanding of what these settings do.
> 
> The Brad's Hacks trick will probably work. These power limits are not that important. Your CPU will thermal throttle if it ever gets too hot.
> 
> Try backing your cache offset off a little to -90 mV or -80 mV. Now try increasing your CPU offset. Some of the 9750H get increased performance or decreased temperatures when doing this. Setting the core as high as -200 mV is beneficial for some. These two voltages do not have to be set equally. Do some testing with Cinebench R20. Watch for improvements in this benchmark when adjusting the core voltage. Some CPUs quickly lose stability without much difference in performance. Some show significant gains in Cinebench when set to different offset voltages.



Hey, thanks for the quick reply. I did they tweaks you mentioned was able to run every TS Bench test without any issue at all. Then I ran GTA V for a bit just to see what my temps were. In checking the limits on TS after playing, it appears PL2 and EDP Other got tripped at some point during my gaming. Is PL2 Turbo Boost Short? I've included screenshots just to make sure I haven't unchecked or checked any both I shouldn't have. I run some Cinebench next



AOne said:


> With the same CPU and GPU, my best result is 70/90/140 (first two are just the defaults, but PP0 is raised a bit to eliminate the "EDP Other" warnings on all 3 channels) for PL1/PL2/PP0 and -0.180/-0.099 for Core/Cache. Absolutely no throttling in CB20 and TSBench 1024 (Limit reason's box remains black). Result in CB20 is 3119, which appears to be higher than the 2700 average for this CPU. Give it a try with these settings as a starting point and awesome thanks to unclewebb
> PS: You're running TSBench on 12 Threads. Make them 16. Your temps are pretty good.
> All screenshots right after CB20 test.
> 
> ...


Oh wow, this is extremely useful, thank you! How did you arrive at raising the PP0 current limit? Haven't seen that mentioned anywhere. I also see your set multiplier is 25. Mine is 8 but I haven't changed that at all. Is that computer specific or did you change that setting for some reason?


Updated with Cinebench score


----------



## AOne (Jun 12, 2020)

The multipleier is not ticked, so it's control is disabled and Speed Shift EPP is the one that matters. As I said, the PP0 is raised from 130 to 140 as otherwise I had EDP Other warnings on all 3 channels. PL2 is the short power limit. Once again - you've got very good score and temps.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 12, 2020)

That's right. If Speed Shift is enabled within the CPU, ThrottleStop will show SST in green on the main screen. If you see SST, the Set Multiplier no longer does anything so it does not matter whether it is 8 or 25.

@goopunch - The best thing to do before you start gaming is turn on the Log File option. Before you do that, grab the latest version of ThrottleStop.






						ThrottleStop 876.zip
					






					drive.google.com
				




Also turn on Nvidia monitoring in the Options window. After you play a game for at least 15 minutes or so, exit the game and exit ThrottleStop. In the ThrottleStop / Logs folder you will find your log. Attach it to your next post so I can have a look. Things lighting up in Limit Reasons can be hyper sensitive. A log file is a lot easier to see how your CPU was performing over time.

Your 9750H appears to be performing great and most importantly, temperatures are great too. Lots of popular laptops use the 9750H but many have poor cooling and locked down power limits so they run less than ideal. I am assuming that using different voltages worked out well for you.


----------



## AOne (Jun 12, 2020)

Offtopic: @*unclewebb - *Could I propose an idea for future upgrade to TS. It would be great if the TS main window is stretchable, cause now I have to scroll up and down to see all 16 threads in the main window. If they could all be visible at the same time, would be great


----------



## goopunch (Jun 12, 2020)

okay, so I updated TS and turned on logging. No issues running TS Bench but I ran Fire Strike and tripped up some warning lights. This may be out of your realm of expertise but do either of you know anything about gpu undervolting and overclocking? Since my temps are pretty good I thought I'd overclock and undervolt. I ran the OC Scanner in MSI afterburner then flattened the curve at .8 v. Seems to work out really well as my temps are still good. What I'm puzzled by is the variability of the Fire Strike score. One time I was able to get 18100, which got me into the top 100 or so in the "rankings" but often without changing anything I'm usually around 17700 now, In running Fire Strike to get info for the TS log just now, in back to back tests I got 17700 and 17300. Is there very real little world difference in a 800ish point variance in fire strike? Feel like I might be obsessing over this pointlessly. I'm also pretty clueless at to setting a memory lcok in afterburner. Since test/retest turns up varying results, its hard to know whats a good value. I have +800 now for memory clock


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 12, 2020)

@goopunch - Your log file shows a single PL2 throttling episode for one second at 14:13:51. Not sure why but it is not important. It did not interfere with your CPU performance in any meaningful way.

Your log file shows a lot of variation with the GPU varying between 1215 MHz and 1980 MHz. Keep an eye on that data. It might explain the variation you are seeing during Fire Strike. Try some actual gaming and see how your Nvidia GPU MHz looks in the log file.


----------



## goopunch (Jun 12, 2020)

Is it beneficial to manually plug the gpu mhz at a certain voltage/frequency using ctrl+l in afterburner? If I do that it at 800 mv it will stay there throughout my game. I've been told its better not to do that and instead manually flaten out the curve past 800 mv, which leads to variability as using whatver voltage and frequency it requires up until the flattened out part instead


----------



## 5ha5h (Jan 26, 2022)

I know this is a really old thread, but here are my settings and specs.


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 26, 2022)

5ha5h said:


> I know this is a really old thread


You are using a really old version of ThrottleStop. You can download the latest version from TechPowerUp. Just copy the new ThrottleStop.exe into your ThrottleStop folder. 

Your settings look good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 5ha5h (Jan 26, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> You are using a really old version of ThrottleStop. You can download the latest version from TechPowerUp. Just copy the new ThrottleStop.exe into your ThrottleStop folder.
> 
> Your settings look good. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you for replying! If I copy paste the exe, will the settings remain without issues?


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 26, 2022)

5ha5h said:


> If I copy paste the exe, will the settings remain without issues?


Yes. All of the settings are in the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file. Copy the .exe and do not delete the .INI if you want to maintain your settings.


----------



## 5ha5h (Jan 26, 2022)

Thank you. Updated the exe just now ^_^


----------

